# bleeding hydraulic steering



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Does anyone have some tips or tricks on how to bleed the hydraulic steering of a SeaStar steering system on an F150. Also, where do you get the hydraulic oil from?


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

You can get the seastar hydrualic fluid from any west marine or boaters world $16 a bottle.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Give me a call and I will tell you how to properly fill/bleed the system. 850-936-9659


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Not hard to do but you need 2 people to bleed it. You can go to the website and look around it has manuals online(free) that describe it.



In a nutshell, turn wheel hard to port so that the arm is fully inside. Get a hydraulic filler kit from auto parts store, just a little tube. Attach it to hydraulic opening and hold upside down. Have your buddy loosen the hydraulic nipple on the arm attached to the motor. Slowly turn wheel to starboard until the fluid runs out of the nipple. Tighten everything back and it should work.



Good luck!


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for the reply's. Plan on trying to do this later tonight. SOS-if i get stuck I will give you a ring tom.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

To properly bleed this system you have to do it in BOTH directions and bleed until you do notsee air bubbles.Don't let air get in the helm. Keep the tube full of fluid until you close the valve. You can pick up the tube at West Marine when you get the Sea Star fluid.


----------

